# Yorkshire is out....................!!!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Snake attack in Yorkshire: Man bitten at tourist attraction

Man in hospital after snake attack at Go Ape in North Yorkshire today.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lord protect me from idiot Yanks!!!! :roll: _(And the pillock at the Daily Wail who included the video.)_

I made the mistake of looking at (_most of_) it.

What is wrong with them???? I think the makers of that film must have invented the term "dumbing down".

>> Here, if you are feeling masochistic enough <<

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Adder bit a Yorkshireman from Doncaster. :? 

The snake will probably die. 8O :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife is ace at finding things. Needles in haystacks, diamonds in water and snakes anywhere.

It might be cos I am colour 'deficient' like 1 in 5 men and probably just walk on by.
But my wife has leapt back when gardening here in Normandy, The Dordogne, Yellowstone and Tucson AZ due to Adders and a Diamond Back rattler.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It'll be processionary caterpillars next.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> It'll be processionary caterpillars next.


don't bloody well start on them - we have a neighbour who is convinced he was "bitten" by one of them back in May, despite no evidence and especially since they have never been recorded in the area.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps he was garsed instead!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> pippin"]Perhaps he was garsed instead!


Hey up.

Rhymes with arsed :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's those Yorkie types just trying to stop us going up there and drinking all their beer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gnat's piddle.

Not a patch on some of the Belgian beers.

If we are still talking about gassing . . . . .


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*snake bit*

Be glad when we get the wall round to keep every body out, so we can enjoy god country ,kenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought this was going to be a sensible rant about cricket. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The idiot did pick it up before it bit him, don't take liberties with real Yorkshire women or snakes  

Chris


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

but do you poo in your toilet?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> but do you poo in your toilet?


Toilet!.... you mean you softies have a toilet, when I were a lad........ :lol: :lol:


----------

